# underage hobo here, need advice



## The Hiker (Aug 17, 2017)

So over the course of a few years, I have discovered that I won't/can't live a normal life, and this site is a great inspiration to me that it's possible to live freely, on the road, off the land, etc

I have 2 years till I move out, so I want to know, what should I learn, study, or practice to prepare for the hobo life? I want to have the right skills so that I don't die/get hurt/ be miserable (within reason)


----------



## Notmyname (Aug 18, 2017)

Instead of posting a thread asking for info, read the threads that already answer your question. I know there are tons of them. Welcome to stp! See you on the road lol


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah be prepared to do a lot of reading here! Check out each section and all your questions will slowly be answered. Of course, if you're in a rush you could buy the StP book when it comes out in October (shameless plug)...


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Aug 18, 2017)

Be prepared to walk, endless unforeseen miles. No matter how you choose to traveler prepared to walk. An your pack, advise you walk with it for1 hour straight before you leave, even down and back. Walk with it, you'll leave half your stuff within the first week...cya in the ramps


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Aug 18, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> Yeah be prepared to do a lot of reading here! Check out each section and all your questions will slowly be answered. Of course, if you're in a rush you could buy the StP book when it comes out in October (shameless plug)...


Book?! I'm in...


----------



## The Hiker (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for the advice on walking, and a book from this site sounds cool to me as well!


----------



## folk punk faerie (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi there, I'm also new here and I'm in the same boat as you right now. Just waiting to be old enough to move out and start living my life.


----------



## The Hiker (Aug 18, 2017)

That's awesome to see another person my age that cares more about social media and tv, good luck!


----------



## The Hiker (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry, typo, another person my age that cares about more that just social media and tv


----------



## Tall Sam Jones (Aug 18, 2017)

I just wanted to say from one barefoot dweller to another, walk on caveman brother! The advantages of tough-footing it are real. Keep your mind open and allow yourself to re-establish your connection with the earth's electromagnetic energy field.


----------



## adventurekid (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey I'm underage as well. Welcome to STP! Just read everything. Read threads, comments, send messages, ask as many questions as you want. I'll be on the road within a year best of luck to you


----------



## landpirate (Aug 19, 2017)

I know this might not be the popular answer, but coming from someone who feels like an old age pensioner round here I just want to say that you should milk the comfort of your family home for as long as you can.

I obviously don't know your situation and if its shit where you're at then I'm sorry and I can understand wanting to get out quick, but yeah stay in school or work and earn money before you take the leap, but cling on to the support of home for as long as you can while you're learning the ropes is my advice. 

Also, good on you for being honest about being underage. Its shit when people lie about that stuff and get others into trouble.


----------



## The Hiker (Aug 19, 2017)

landpirate said:


> I know this might not be the popular answer, but coming from someone who feels like an old age pensioner round here I just want to say that you should milk the comfort of your family home for as long as you can.
> 
> I obviously don't know your situation and if its shit where you're at then I'm sorry and I can understand wanting to get out quick, but yeah stay in school or work and earn money before you take the leap, but cling on to the support of home for as long as you can while you're learning the ropes is my advice.
> 
> Also, good on you for being honest about being underage. Its shit when people lie about that stuff and get others into trouble.


Thank you for the honest advice! I'm not trying to escape my current home life, but it makes sense to take advantage of it while I'm learning and practicing these skills


----------



## The Hiker (Aug 19, 2017)

Tall Sam Jones said:


> I just wanted to say from one barefoot dweller to another, walk on caveman brother! The advantages of tough-footing it are real. Keep your mind open and allow yourself to re-establish your connection with the earth's electromagnetic energy field.


That's awesome! Thanks for the encouraging words. Also, what do you mean about the energy field? I haven't heard about that in context of barefooting


----------



## Tall Sam Jones (Aug 19, 2017)

feral wanderer said:


> That's awesome! Thanks for the encouraging words. Also, what do you mean about the energy field? I haven't heard about that in context of barefooting


This is something I noticed within my first year without shoes, but I've since found people talking about it in a scientific context. I started to notice an energy flowing between my feet and the earth, especially when I was walking on ground that hadn't been paved and didn't have utilities like sewers and power lines buried under it. There is just a tangible sensation that one gets, and it feels like a you're getting power from the ground. I've been walking at night without a light and had my feet lead me through the dark. I don't really do drugs or smoke anymore, but i noticed the sensation more when i would get high. Sometimes I would feel energy from living things, especially trees.

Apparently, the earth has an Electro-magnetic field around it that helps keep the atmosphere in place. Birds use it to navigate when they're migrating, and it affects our compasses and electronics and stuff. I think that insulating yourself from the ground with two rubber souls probably diminishes whatever chance modern humans have to tap into this.


----------



## Zigali (Aug 19, 2017)

Definitely read all you can you'll find all u need here but also check other places everyone has a different point of view and combining each POV you can makes for an excellent study and some serious info and preparation 





Matt Derrick said:


> Yeah be prepared to do a lot of reading here! Check out each section and all your questions will slowly be answered. Of course, if you're in a rush you could buy the StP book when it comes out in October (shameless plug)...



Dude an STP book....cool as shit haha just epic definitely looking forward to it...was there a post announcing this? Can't believe I haven't seen it


----------



## Notmyname (Aug 19, 2017)

@Matt Derrick will you have a copy of this book at the Jambo? If so, I would love to read as much as I can if that's possible. If there's a guest copy jamboeers can check out I think that might help with promotion. Just a thought. Feel free to ignore my stupid ass ideas. As I'm known to not have the best of em hahaha


----------

